# serens babies taken today



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

The boys


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

they are looking good love the colour


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

The girls


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

great pups
love the second one of the boys and again of the girls


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

nici said:


> they are looking good love the colour





carol said:


> great pups
> love the second one of the boys and again of the girls


Thank you both


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

OMG they are gorgeous tashi and grown so much since I saw them last


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> OMG they are gorgeous tashi and grown so much since I saw them last


They certainly have grown and the are eating me out of house and home LOL they have been in the garden all day today and are much too adventurous


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> They certainly have grown and the are eating me out of house and home LOL they have been in the garden all day today and are much too adventurous


lol I bet you needed eyes in the back of your head


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Is that my girl on the right Tashi???

They are looking absolutely gorgeous - wonderful and healthy - if only........


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Jo P said:


> Is that my girl on the right Tashi???
> 
> They are looking absolutely gorgeous - wonderful and healthy - if only........


Yep thats her she is really pretty at the moment still got 2 of the boys to sell as I didnt like the people that wanted them  so they aint having them!!!!!!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> lol I bet you needed eyes in the back of your head


and my feet lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> and my feet lol


lol sounds about right  I bet they were funny though


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> lol sounds about right  I bet they were funny though


they were off down the banking, under the hedge and under the bbq cover


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> they were off down the banking, under the hedge and under the bbq cover


 I would have loved to have seen that


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

gorgeous as ever, i'll be taking that one, that one that one and that one


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

minnie said:


> gorgeous as ever, i'll be taking that one, that one that one and that one


which one would you REALLY like


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

isle of man dog


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

they are all beautyssssssssss and grown so quick  i love their chunky thick legs, strange i know but i do lol.

i really really really like number 1 boy and number 2 girl


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

Gorgeous puppies,stunning!!!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> they are all beautyssssssssss and grown so quick  i love their chunky thick legs, strange i know but i do lol.
> 
> i really really really like number 1 boy and number 2 girl


well done Loe you got them right - number 1 girl is actually the better prospect but number 2 is the better on the photos, number 1 boy is the Isle of Man and is stunning.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

sallyanne said:


> Gorgeous puppies,stunning!!!


Thankyou Sallyanne


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

Just looked at the pic's, and i must say what stunning pup's you got


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

tashi said:


> well done Loe you got them right - number 1 girl is actually the better prospect but number 2 is the better on the photos, number 1 boy is the Isle of Man and is stunning.


wow ive suprised meself lol  but them 2 pups really did draw my attention  their all gorgeous but them 2 are simply gorgeous.


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

stunning puppies,,,


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

foxylady said:


> Just looked at the pic's, and i must say what stunning pup's you got





Smudgeypants said:


> stunning puppies,,,


thankyou both


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> wow ive suprised meself lol  but them 2 pups really did draw my attention  their all gorgeous but them 2 are simply gorgeous.


The Isle of Man dog is the pick of the litter by far and now answers to the name of Manna


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

tashi said:


> The Isle of Man dog is the pick of the litter by far and now answers to the name of Manna


see hes just begging you for a home....


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

tashi said:


> The Isle of Man dog is the pick of the litter by far and now answers to the name of Manna


i know this is mad but i really like that name 

i used to ave a dog called maddy lol


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

minnie said:


> see hes just begging you for a home....


bad really cos if anyone buys him then they will have to change his name isnt that sad


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

tashi said:


> bad really cos if anyone buys him then they will have to change his name isnt that sad


no ones gonna buy him coz youre keeping him


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

minnie said:


> no ones gonna buy him coz youre keeping him


share him with you - you can have him for a month then me lOL


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

ok, you've had 2 months already so send him here!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

minnie said:


> ok, you've had 2 months already so send him here!


dont tempt me I would love to keep him but the problem we have here is the copper in the ground it turns whites a sort of orange colour


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

tashi said:


> dont tempt me I would love to keep him but the problem we have here is the copper in the ground it turns whites a sort of orange colour


excuses excuses


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

minnie said:


> excuses excuses


..............................


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

oh stop arguing, just hand him to me instead  that will stop this arguing wont it.


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

no, we'll be arguing with you then!


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

LMAO  he is a handsome lad aint he


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> LMAO  he is a handsome lad aint he


well we could each have him for a month he will certainly be well travelled


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

lol very, he can belong to the forum lol


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

tashi said:


> well we could each have him for a month he will certainly be well travelled


haha ild say,,,hes travling days will end if he reached my house  u wouldnt get im back 


minnie said:


> lol very, he can belong to the forum lol


pmsl can u imagine the amount of people that would share him lol....ild hand him back to someone at say...4 months old and i wouldnt see him again till hes possibly 4 years haha.


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

lol yes now we couldn't have that maybe not a forum dog then!


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

minnie said:


> lol yes now we couldn't have that maybe not a forum dog then!


i agree


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> i agree


If he stays we could make him the forum 'show' dog LOL I could register him as petforum


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

tashi said:


> If he stays we could make him the forum 'show' dog LOL I could register him as petforum


hey you could, what is his registered name?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

minnie said:


> hey you could, what is his registered name?


He aint got one yet the woman who I bred the litter for cant make up her mind what name she wants


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

tashi said:


> He aint got one yet the woman who I bred the litter for cant make up her mind what name she wants


poor little man, growl at her and see if that works!


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

great pics


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

I also like male pup 1 - his colouring is so precise - nice and clear and not mottled - he looks to have the best topline too....ohhh can we all share him...I wanna have him for a while and take him too my ringcraft - they would fall in love with him


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

great pictures cracking pups,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,all of them are gorgeous,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great idea to share him. when is my turn to have him lol


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

fab photos


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Thats funny cos i liked the look of number 1 pup too does that mean i can have him for a while too the girls would love a pay mate lol


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

andrea 35 said:


> Thats funny cos i liked the look of number 1 pup too does that mean i can have him for a while too the girls would love a pay mate lol


well we are doing well so far any more takers LOL


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Great pics. They are all gorgeous looking dogs*


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Great pics. They are all gorgeous looking dogs*


thankyou swap you one for one of your beautiful cats


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahaha, ok, lol*


----------

